# I love junk stores!



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't know about you fellas(and gals), but I love scrounging in old junk shops when I have the time. Just never know what little treasures await.

Today I spent a few minutes rummaging before a lunch meeting and came home with a few little goodies.

Stanley Bailey #5 plane, 2 Marples Sheffield chisels, a couple Shapleigh chisels, a Pexto chisel, and an old brass/wood/steel square.









Not a bad haul IMO for $28.

Show and tell your most recent or favorite junk store finds!


----------



## Grubgrub (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW nice finds for a very nice price :thumbsup: All you need now is a good flat sharpening stone and some navel jelly.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

That looks very similar to the plane that Jason bought in the previous posting. It looks like yours has a steel adjustment knob. Those two chisels look like they have hard a hard way to go, they are probably much relieved to get away from whoever has been abusing them. A little TLC and the will be good as new.
Good haul!


----------

